# Kayfun 5 vs Skyline Chit Chat



## Clouds4Days

Need help please peeps....

I am so torn between the skyline and a Kayfun V5 .
Is there any one that can convince me which one would be my best bet.
I vape restricted lung hit and direct lung hit.
Any help is apreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Clouds4Days

Clouds4Days said:


> Need help please peeps....
> 
> I am so torn between the skyline and a Kayfun V5 .
> Is there any one that can convince me which one would be my best bet.
> I vape restricted lung hit and direct lung hit.
> Any help is apreciated.
> Thanks



Anybody...


----------



## Clouds4Days

Ash said:


> I think the skyline might be better in the sense that they offer all the options you like just for 1 rta. Depending on your moods you can change skydisk for either RL or DL



But to my understanding Kayfun is some where between RL and DL also and now also has a MTL conversion.

I wanna see if its worth paying 1k more for the skyline and what im getting for 1k more (machining quality i already know but Kayfun is also top notch quality)


----------



## Ash

Although i had a kayfun, i will not give you a review based on a clone. But the skyline for me has just been awsome.


----------



## Silver

Clouds4Days said:


> But to my understanding Kayfun is some where between RL and DL also and now also has a MTL conversion.
> 
> I wanna see if its worth paying 1k more for the skyline and what im getting for 1k more (machining quality i already know but Kayfun is also top notch quality)



I hear you @Clouds4Days 
I think it wont be easy to answer the question because in my view the KF5 and the Skyline are both going to be very good.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## blujeenz

Clouds4Days said:


> Need help please peeps....
> 
> I am so torn between the skyline and a Kayfun V5 .
> Is there any one that can convince me which one would be my best bet.
> I vape restricted lung hit and direct lung hit.
> Any help is apreciated.
> Thanks


The build deck on the K5 is easier, but the style of wicking on the skyline suggests it will have better flavour, it wont be R1000 better.
Seems like you're trying to decide between a Ferrari and Lambo, you're going to be looking at the tank a lot, so I suggest the Skyline.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Takie

Hi guys! 

Sorry for not being around but work has had me hammered down. So I see there are a lot of comparisons between the KF5 and the ESG-SL-SD. Let me put this to rest. The KF5 was dethroned by the Rose v3 and that competed with the Hurricane v1.3. Besides the HC1.3 the Rose v3 and the KF5 are considered commercial - this does not mean they are bad, they are in fact pretty decent atomizers. To compare the KF5 to a Skyline would be to compare a TATA to a McLaren. There is a R1000 difference in vape and you can tell it immediately. The quality of the vape and the amount you can control the vape with the new SkyDisks is incredible. You honestly can't even put the two in the same category. I would give the KF5 a 5/10 next to the Skyline in flavor.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Informative 4 | Useful 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

RayDeny said:


> My only problem now is too get a mod worthy of the Skyline.


@RayDeny hear u... for now I'm going lambo engine in a polo...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Takie said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Sorry for not being around but work has had me hammered down. So I see there are a lot of comparisons between the KF5 and the ESG-SL-SD. Let me put this to rest. The KF5 was dethroned by the Rose v3 and that competed with the Hurricane v1.3. Besides the HC1.3 the Rose v3 and the KF5 are considered commercial - this does not mean they are bad, they are in fact pretty decent atomizers. To compare the KF5 to a Skyline would be to compare a TATA to a McLaren. There is a R1000 difference in vape and you can tell it immediately. The quality of the vape and the amount you can control the vape with the new SkyDisks is incredible. You honestly can't even put the two in the same category. I would give the KF5 a 5/10 next to the Skyline in flavor.



@Vincent , @Silver , @Ash , @Cobrali @ddk1979 , @blujeenz 
Im sorry peeps but i have to disagree on this statmemt.
Yeah sure maybe the skyline "might" be better , i highly doubt its like comparing a "tata to a skyline" this is the biggest load of bull shyt ive ever heard since researching the skyline and kayfun.

The only downfall of the kayfun v5 was that it strayed away from its heritage in moving away from mtl . 
Ive watched reviews of the skyline where they say it is as good as the kayfun v5.

I know everyone is excited about the "NEW" skyline but please lets be realistic and stop over hyping by making false statmemts.

Vape on....

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Deckie

Clouds4Days said:


> @Vincent , @Silver , @Ash , @Cobrali @ddk1979 , @blujeenz
> Im sorry peeps but i have to disagree on this statmemt.
> Yeah sure maybe the skyline "might" be better , i highly doubt its like comparing a "tata to a skyline" this is the biggest load of bull shyt ive ever heard since researching the skyline and kayfun.
> 
> The only downfall of the kayfun v5 was that it strayed away from its heritage in moving away from mtl .
> Ive watched reviews of the skyline where they say it is as good as the kayfun v5.
> 
> I know everyone is excited about the "NEW" skyline but please lets be realistic and stop over hyping by making false statmemts.
> 
> Vape on....


I fully agree @Clouds4Days. I decided to bite the bullet & purchased an authentic KF5 from @Throat Punch which I received early yesterday( Thanks @Throat Punch - awesome service). I've been using it exclusively since then and am actually very surprised by the flavour & performance of kf5. Comparing it to the Skyline in flavour - Skyline-10, KF5-9. Build quality - Skyline-10. KF5- 8. R1000 flavour deference - not in a million years. But this is all subjective though, "different strokes for different folks" as the saying goes. The Kayfun V5 is most definitely an option vs the Skyline - I love both.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## SAVapeGear

Clouds4Days said:


> Anybody...





Deckie said:


> I fully agree @Clouds4Days. I decided to bite the bullet & purchased an authentic KF5 from @Throat Punch which I received early yesterday( Thanks @Throat Punch - awesome service). I've been using it exclusively since then and am actually very surprised by the flavour & performance of kf5. Comparing it to the Skyline in flavour - Skyline-10, KF5-9. Build quality - Skyline-10. KF5- 8. R1000 flavour deference - not in a million years. But this is all subjective though, "different strokes for different folks" as the saying goes. The Kayfun V5 is most definitely an option vs the Skyline - I love both.


@Deckie 

Can you please post a pic for size comparison between the 2?


----------



## SAVapeGear

Deckie said:


> I fully agree @Clouds4Days. I decided to bite the bullet & purchased an authentic KF5 from @Throat Punch which I received early yesterday( Thanks @Throat Punch - awesome service). I've been using it exclusively since then and am actually very surprised by the flavour & performance of kf5. Comparing it to the Skyline in flavour - Skyline-10, KF5-9. Build quality - Skyline-10. KF5- 8. R1000 flavour deference - not in a million years. But this is all subjective though, "different strokes for different folks" as the saying goes. The Kayfun V5 is most definitely an option vs the Skyline - I love both.


 This is not what I wanted to hear.I have 2 Kayfun V5 and really love it.If the skyline is not that much better then I don't know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

And with my Kayfun 5 with the custom steel sleeve accessory I get almost 6ml juice capacity.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie

SAVapeGear said:


> @Deckie
> 
> Can you please post a pic for size comparison between the 2?


@SAVapeGear you guys mustn't misinterpret my views. As you can see by the photo below, the Skyline is a more compact RTA. I am by no means saying that the Skyline is not worth R 1200 more, in my opinion it is with regards to quality, size and in a small way , flavour. I have a 2nd Skyline coming with the Group Buy and am quite happy about it. All I was saying is, for those who can't justify R 3000 for an RTA, but can justify R 1750, the KF5 is an excellent alternative to the Skyline if you can live with the size - to me it has earned it's place in my arsenal of quality RTA's.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ash

SAVapeGear said:


> This is not what I wanted to hear.I have 2 Kayfun V5 and really love it.If the skyline is not that much better then I don't know.



I guess when you have your skyline in hand, then you can make a choice for your supreme RTA.

For me, the skyline is my first Authentic RTA which has been flawless hence why I will stand by it. Will I get a KF5- NO, not because it is bad or cheaper or build quality is slightly lower, its because Skyline just works 100% for ME.

Flavour 10/10
Build quality 10/10
Juice Capacity 9/10 (1ml more would have been great but not much of a loss here)
No Leakage 10/10
Looks of it 10/10
Deck Options Now 10/10 (Really 10 Options for 1 RTA - WOW)

So when I see numbers like that then yes (I have said this before ) To me Its the RTA that I have been searching for through out my vaping life. NB. I am a menthol only user.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days

Ash said:


> I guess when you have your skyline in hand, then you can make a choice for your supreme RTA.
> 
> For me, the skyline is my first Authentic RTA which has been flawless hence why I will stand by it. Will I get a KF5- NO, not because it is bad or cheaper or build quality is slightly lower, its because Skyline just works 100% for ME.
> 
> Flavour 10/10
> Build quality 10/10
> Juice Capacity 9/10 (1ml more would have been great but not much of a loss here)
> No Leakage 10/10
> Looks of it 10/10
> Deck Options Now 10/10 (Really 10 Options for 1 RTA - WOW)
> 
> So when I see numbers like that then yes (I have said this before ) To me Its the RTA that I have been searching for through out my vaping life. NB. I am a menthol only user.



I can believe you @Ash and im glad its working for you, i can believe the skyline is slightly better than the K v5.

My only gripe is saying its like comparing a "tata to a McLaren" and flavour is "5/10 compared to skyline"
Thats complete nonsense.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Ash

Clouds4Days said:


> I can believe you @Ash and im glad its working for you, i can believe the skyline is slightly better than the K v5.
> 
> My only gripe is saying its like comparing a "tata to a McLaren" and flavour is "5/10 compared to skyline"
> Thats complete nonsense.



I guess each tank in unique in its own way. End result is what counts for the individual. I for 1 cannot compare it to a Kf5 as I have not owned a authentic version to make a personal comparison but based own a clone version, flavour wise it was good for sure. Maybe Tata was a bad choice, Audi or Mercedes would have been more realistic.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Throat Punch

Deckie said:


> I fully agree @Clouds4Days. I decided to bite the bullet & purchased an authentic KF5 from @Throat Punch which I received early yesterday( Thanks @Throat Punch - awesome service). I've been using it exclusively since then and am actually very surprised by the flavour & performance of kf5. Comparing it to the Skyline in flavour - Skyline-10, KF5-9. Build quality - Skyline-10. KF5- 8. R1000 flavour deference - not in a million years. But this is all subjective though, "different strokes for different folks" as the saying goes. The Kayfun V5 is most definitely an option vs the Skyline - I love both.



Great feedback, thank you @Deckie. Appreciate the support. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days

Ash said:


> I guess each tank in unique in its own way. End result is what counts for the individual. I for 1 cannot compare it to a Kf5 as I have not owned a authentic version to make a personal comparison but based own a clone version, flavour wise it was good for sure. Maybe Tata was a bad choice, Audi or Mercedes would have been more realistic.



Now you putting Audi and Mercedes in the same league 
@Ash come on man....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Takie

Clouds4Days said:


> @Vincent , @Silver , @Ash , @Cobrali @ddk1979 , @blujeenz
> Im sorry peeps but i have to disagree on this statmemt.
> Yeah sure maybe the skyline "might" be better , i highly doubt its like comparing a "tata to a skyline" this is the biggest load of bull shyt ive ever heard since researching the skyline and kayfun.
> 
> The only downfall of the kayfun v5 was that it strayed away from its heritage in moving away from mtl .
> Ive watched reviews of the skyline where they say it is as good as the kayfun v5.
> 
> I know everyone is excited about the "NEW" skyline but please lets be realistic and stop over hyping by making false statmemts.
> 
> Vape on....



My opinion is completely objective, to automatically say my statement is "false" is unjust and untoward. Let me put things into perspective, the KF5 is a pure MTL atomizer and is does a good job HOWEVER what build comparison are you doing? Are you doing a simple build like for like it each tank? If so then that is the same comparison as saying let me take a Nissan GTR and put it up against a Porsche Turbo S. Do they get to 120km/h at around the same time, sure, but what happens after that? The same principle applies to the KF5 vs the Skyline, the build deck allows you to bring more complex builds into the picture and allows you to actually push the tank to grounds the KF5 cannot keep up with. Let us also take into consideration that as soon as you start putting more flavorful builds into the KF5 you will start overheating the tank. In addition to this you also have the restriction of the the juice flow that does not allow you to put thicker juices in (the Skyline OG had the same problem). My comparison is between the new Skyline with Skydeck vs the KF5, please read before you comment - you have an original Skyline, I have both original and Skydeck. I am not overhyping anything, the industry has decided that it is the best tank on the market and it has proven itself time and time again. I personally am a dripper at heart and the only two tanks I now own after purging my many others are the Sherman and the Skyline + Skydeck. 

Lets look at a few things, the SkyDeck now has bigger juice flow, I can adjust my airflow onto my coil and adjust the restriction of air, these factors allow me to push the tank to new levels, I also have Ultem for allowing for better heat dissipation, all these factors contribute to my statement yet you lack to foresight that I would not be biased towards the Skyline but am only pointing out facts. You are entitled to your opinion as much as I am, however you to compare build quality to be close and flavor to be close with all due respect, do you even vape? 

Maybe the TATA bit was a bit too far, I will compare the KF5 to a Toyota, reliable and gets the job done.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## skola

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Deckie

So, let me see if I got this ..... if you prefer an Audi R8 over a Lamborghini ... you obviously don't have a drivers license. Makes absolute sense to me now. I knew I should've finished school instead of dropping out in Gr5.
Geez and here I was convinced that the KF5 standard was restricted lung hit & you didn't have to get the MTL adapters.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Created this thread to remove the off topic posts from the Group Buy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

As mentioned it's completely objective, I met @Takie a couple weeks back at Vape Cartel and we had a chat in which I mentioned to him that I sold my Hadaly as I just couldn't get it to work for me while he and a lot of other members swesr by it, a decision I'll regret? Probably not, on my Reo the OL16 is king, the small chamber with a simple build and quick ramp up is better for me, whereas I'm certain the Hadaly on a regulated squonker would be a winner, I'd be able to use big fancy coils and have minimal ramp up just by upping the wattage. Point is each and every person will have their own view on a product, what works for 1 may not be ideal for someone else. I'm certain that when I receive my Skyline it'll be the best rta I'd own, will it be better than say an OBS engine nano? I'd think so even without trying it, will it be better by 6 times to justify the price? I'll have to find out but based on reviews and recommendations from people who have owned them it has piqued my interest, I will purchase it and be hopeful that it'll be all that I imagine it to be and more as no one would throw away R3000+ and encourage anyone else to do the same if it's less than fantastic. That's the beauty of this forum, if a product is good, bad, mediocre for it's price, someone with hands on experience will let us know. Just my 2c worth. Happy vaping

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Sorry uncle @Rob Fisher I typed this as you moved the previous posts to the relevant thread


----------



## SAVapeGear

Uwell Crown V1 Rocks

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

SAVapeGear said:


> Uwell Crown V1 Rocks



Life was much simpler before all this H.E B.S started 
Twisp for the win....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Pixstar

@Clouds4Days just get the Skyline. I tried one recently, man that is one great vape and so bloody pretty too! Besides, it's not like you've been buying Reos, Leprechauns and Snappies etc. lately, go on, you deserve it!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Pixstar said:


> @Clouds4Days just get the Skyline. I tried one recently, man that is one great vape and so bloody pretty too! Besides, it's not like you've been buying Reos, Leprechauns and Snappies etc. lately, go on, you deserve it!



Hahahaha pa was contemplating but nothings gonna touch my drippers and i been squonking only lately so would just be waist but thats today , tomorrow is another day 

But ive already made up my mind when im ready i will get a Kayfun because i love Tata and toyota cars, they the best

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Clouds4Days said:


> Hahahaha pa was contemplating but nothings gonna touch my drippers and i been squonking only lately so would just be waist but thats today , tomorrow is another day
> 
> But ive already made up my mind when im ready i will get a Kayfun because i love Tata and toyota cars, they the best



Kayfun 5 rocks!  plenty room for exotic builds. I ran a single alien in there with no issues.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Deckie

Clouds4Days said:


> Hahahaha pa was contemplating but nothings gonna touch my drippers and i been squonking only lately so would just be waist but thats today , tomorrow is another day
> 
> But ive already made up my mind when im ready i will get a Kayfun because i love Tata and toyota cars, they the best


As long as you're a "Vaper"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Deckie said:


> As long as you're a "Vaper"



Im starting to think im not @Deckie , im sitting at work and thinking to myself what have i been doing then this past year.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Feliks Karp



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Deckie

Clouds4Days said:


> Im starting to think im not @Deckie , im sitting at work and thinking to myself what have i been doing then this past year.


Ag @Clouds4Days even the HE stuff is not without it's faults. Take the Hussar for instance, they leak like crazy around the top fill cap & if you remove it to refill, so much juice has gather underneath it, all round that there is juice all over - I got a 2nd one before the issue put me in the mental home. Remedy - I bought the Bell caps from Steam Turners - in my idiotic opinion, the Hussar gives better flavour than the Skyline by a Karoo mile. I'm gonna do the same for my Kayfun V5, not because it has leaking issues, it'll make it shorter & look like a Toyota on steroids. HE mods can keep going, I'm at all interested - Reason, I'd rather spend extreme money on tanks the actually do improve your flavour, no ways a mod can & they'll clash with my takkies.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Deckie said:


> Ag @Clouds4Days even the HE stuff is not without it's faults. Take the Hussar for instance, they leak like crazy around the top fill cap & if you remove it to refill, so much juice has gather underneath it, all round that there is juice all over - I got a 2nd one before the issue put me in the mental home. Remedy - I bought the Bell caps from Steam Turners - in my idiotic opinion, the Hussar gives better flavour than the Skyline by a Karoo mile. I'm gonna do the same for my Kayfun V5, not because it has leaking issues, it'll make it shorter & look like a Toyota on steroids. HE mods can keep going, I'm at all interested - Reason, I'd rather spend extreme money on tanks the actually do improve your flavour, no ways a mod can & they'll clash with my takkies.



True that @Deckie 
Where do you get a bell cap for the Kayfun from @Deckie ?
I would be keen on one too.


----------



## Vincent

Deckie said:


> Ag @Clouds4Days even the HE stuff is not without it's faults. Take the Hussar for instance, they leak like crazy around the top fill cap & if you remove it to refill, so much juice has gather underneath it, all round that there is juice all over - I got a 2nd one before the issue put me in the mental home. Remedy - I bought the Bell caps from Steam Turners - in my idiotic opinion, the Hussar gives better flavour than the Skyline by a Karoo mile. I'm gonna do the same for my Kayfun V5, not because it has leaking issues, it'll make it shorter & look like a Toyota on steroids. HE mods can keep going, I'm at all interested - Reason, I'd rather spend extreme money on tanks the actually do improve your flavour, no ways a mod can & they'll clash with my takkies.



I picked up a Hussar RTA recently and experienced the very same leaking, so thank you for confirming this as something that happens... it was driving me insane, even had me doubting the authenticity of the tank at one stage. I'm glad to hear the bell cap sorts that out and will have to procure one soon, I've only tolerated the leaking this long because the flavour on this Hussar tank is so damn incredible


----------



## SAVapeGear

Clouds4Days said:


> True that @Deckie
> Where do you get a bell cap for the Kayfun from @Deckie ?
> I would be keen on one too.


There is some bell caps here:

https://www.intaste.de/en/bell-vape-kayfun-5-bell-cap.html

Want to get some at a stage.


----------



## Petrus

Clouds4Days said:


> @Vincent , @Silver , @Ash , @Cobrali @ddk1979 , @blujeenz
> Im sorry peeps but i have to disagree on this statmemt.
> Yeah sure maybe the skyline "might" be better , i highly doubt its like comparing a "tata to a skyline" this is the biggest load of bull shyt ive ever heard since researching the skyline and kayfun.
> 
> The only downfall of the kayfun v5 was that it strayed away from its heritage in moving away from mtl .
> Ive watched reviews of the skyline where they say it is as good as the kayfun v5.
> 
> I know everyone is excited about the "NEW" skyline but please lets be realistic and stop over hyping by making false statmemts.
> 
> Vape on....


@Clouds4Days, I agree with you. The Kafun is an outstanding tank, that is why it is so long on the market. I don't owe any of them, but the reviews speak for itself, so yes I will drive the tata. Same thing when they released the Kryten, what a hype the people made of it......I think it is a CRAP atty. Why are the Snappy after all this time still difficult to get hold of? Because it is so damn good. But I must agree, The Rose V3 is a Very good tank, but again, to get hold of one. For me the Hussar looks like an excellent tank, good reviews on YouTube and our skipper @Rob Fisher, won't buy another and another if he is not extremely happy. This is my thoughts. Vape on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Petrus said:


> For me the Hussar looks like an excellent tank, good reviews on YouTube and our skipper @Rob Fisher, won't buy another and another if he is not extremely happy. This is my thoughts. Vape on.



My first 3 Hussars have been great... my 4th one leaks at the cap and I'm awaiting O-Rings for the top cap to fix the issue. But the winner by far for me is the Skyline... and in the morning I should have my new Sky Deck and I'm really anxious and excited to see if the additional hype is real. The Skyline ticks pretty much all the box's for me except one... and that is juice capacity... the flavour is really outstanding and it goes through juice real fast because of it. I carry a 15ml bottle of XXX in my pocket to refill on the go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Call me skin deep and let me say upfront I love the v5 but it doesn't feel like u vaping a fancy atty

I want stunning looks in addition to performance

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

incredible_hullk said:


> Call me skin deep and let me say upfront I love the v5 but it doesn't feel like u vaping a fancy atty
> 
> I want stunning looks in addition to performance



Ask and you shall receive...

Kayfun v5 with steam tuners bell cap...
Looks amazing...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Clouds4Days said:


> Ask and you shall receive...
> 
> Kayfun v5 with steam tuners bell cap...
> Looks amazing...
> 
> View attachment 88451


Ooh gotta get one of these


----------



## spiv

Guys, I love this. 

Here we are arguing about which tank is better but what we're missing is that these tanks, including the Hussar, are low wattage devices that deliver amazing flavour. They're actually all electric cars. 

They let you get more out of vaping, so to speak. More battery life and better juice consumption without sacrificing flavour. Our batteries are under a lot less strain and we're getting that much closer to fewer vented batteries (bad builds that short out not withstanding).

Even the Hadaley and OL16 needs a mention here. The dripped versions of these tanks.

Juices don't advertise the amount of vapour they'll make, they advertise the flavour. 

I think tanks like the SM25 and Engine nano are only going to help more people lower their wattages and have a great vape without comparing their metaphorical 0 - 100 times. 

@Silver's thread about how you like to vape as the day goes fits right in here. We don't all always want huge clouds with our huge flavour. These tanks are filling a gap left by the cloud machines being released nowadays without any sacrifice in flavour (looking at you Cubis, my first real tank) which is why they're so appealing to the advanced vapers here on the forum. The prices just generate interest (research the price of black pearls for a great example).

Keep it up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Deckie

At the end of the day it all boils down to personal preference & affordability. To slate someone because they have an opinion or base their preference upon what they can afford is child mentality.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Silver

Been very busy the past few days so havent been able to immerse myself in the forum as usual

But wow, have been catching up with this thread now. Good that it was moved to its own thread, thanks @Rob Fisher

Look, when I started vaping, if you told me I would be ordering some (very hard to get) tank from Greece that costs R3k I would have said no ways and would have just laughed.

But here I am.

I am fortunate to have gotten a KF5 and be on the group buy for this Skyline. The reason I got the KF5 was because i always wanted an authentic Kayfun. I wanted to make a return to it after a clone spoilt my view of the brand several years ago. I didnt understand clones vs authentics then. And I am looking forward to the Skyline because of its apparent great flavour. I know Rob Fisher likes it a lot and I also like my fruity menthols, so this sounds like it will be great for me. Is it worth R3k? Heck I surely hope so. Lol.

Comparing the two is something I will do in time. My only problem is that I dont like doing reviews unless i am sure of what I am saying and that takes quite a bit of time. I dont have much time on my hands right now but will hopefully have some more time soon.

Dont be upset with people who say something is good or something is bad. Its only their opinion. As to the car comparison, if its a tata versus a mclaren or a toyota versus mercedes, well thats a matter of opinion. I have reserved my own judgement on this until i have tried both of them properly with the juices i know well and like.

I suspect they are both going to be very good. Lets see

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Crudo

Silver said:


> Been very busy the past few days so havent been able to immerse myself in the forum as usual
> 
> But wow, have been catching up with this thread now. Good that it was moved to its own thread, thanks @Rob Fisher
> 
> Look, when I started vaping, if you told me I would be ordering some (very hard to get) tank from Greece that costs R3k I would have said no ways and would have just laughed.
> 
> But here I am.
> 
> I am fortunate to have gotten a KF5 and be on the group buy for this Skyline. The reason I got the KF5 was because i always wanted an authentic Kayfun. I wanted to make a return to it after a clone spoilt my view of the brand several years ago. I didnt understand clones vs authentics then. And I am looking forward to the Skyline because of its apparent great flavour. I know Rob Fisher likes it a lot and I also like my fruity menthols, so this sounds like it will be great for me. Is it worth R3k? Heck I surely hope so. Lol.
> 
> Comparing the two is something I will do in time. My only problem is that I dont like doing reviews unless i am sure of what I am saying and that takes quite a bit of time. I dont have much time on my hands right now but will hopefully have some more time soon.
> 
> Dont be upset with people who say something is good or something is bad. Its only their opinion. As to the car comparison, if its a tata versus a mclaren or a toyota versus mercedes, well thats a matter of opinion. I have reserved my own judgement on this until i have tried both of them properly with the juices i know well and like.
> 
> I suspect they are both going to be very good. Lets see



Hey, after some time with your Skyline now, can u give us some words how they compare?


----------



## Silver

Crudo said:


> Hey, after some time with your Skyline now, can u give us some words how they compare?



Hi @Crudo , thanks for the prompt

I havent had enough time to put these two up against each other properly
I havent used either enough and on a continuous basis side by side to make a decent comparison

What I will say is that they are both good and both work very well. On fruity menthols it seems to me that the Skyline has better flavour, but its not a massive difference from what I can tell. Advantage of the KF5 is that its easier/quicker to fill.

Perhaps other folk with more airtime on these two can help you out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crudo

Thank you. 

You dont own a hussar, do you?


----------

